# Guess The Number, win a pot !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, just for a laugh......

I got my new pot of Desire today, so thought I would offer another wax - Autobrite Black Magic, up as a little prize........

First person to guess the pot number of my Desire WINS the pot of Autobrite Black Magic ( worth £33, although its been used once )

One guess per member, first to get it wins


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll guess pot number 22


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

271 :speechles


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

78


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> 271 :speechles


Could be here a while

1
2
3
4 
5
6
7
8
9
10
11

Kidding  259


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

213


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

73...


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I''ll guess Pot #64



Tisgreen said:


> 78


That's Nismo Pete's pot 



> I'll guess pot number 22


That's Fabiano's Pot 

Come on guys... bit off effort!


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Pot 102


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

pot 69


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

69.....


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i guess 68.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

blimey same time look at the time...


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

203....


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, to makew sure that a winner is found today, If nobody has guessed the number by 9pm tonight I will make the winner the person closest to the number without going over the answer 

If two people guess the same number, the person the posted the answer first is the winner


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

ok then i,ll go 70


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

151...


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

161......


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

176......


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Number 7


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

77 is my guess


----------



## DCI RAZ (May 30, 2012)

125....


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Pot noodle, i mean, pot 777


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

102 pot number


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Pot noodle, i mean, pot 777


Have another guess mate, maximum it can be is 500


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

425 ?


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I know the answer  dont worry mark I wont give it away


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sian said:


> I know the answer  dont worry mark I wont give it away


:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Sian said:


> I know the answer  dont worry mark I wont give it away


Pm me  hahahaha opps did i say that out loud


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> Pm me  hahahaha


:lol::lol:

I can see Sian and James' inboxes getting rather full of pm's now :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

my guess = 37


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

54


----------



## barcabod (Mar 12, 2012)

329 .....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

297...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Pot 100


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Pot 359


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

erm 129


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

342...


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Has to be *42* after all 42 is the meaning of life as well as the pot number :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Have another guess mate, maximum it can be is 500


Woops  Ok bud, i'll roll with 444 :car:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

272 I hope


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

no 222 will be my bid


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

111 - that's my answer


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Number 163


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

40...


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

666 number of the beast


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pot 123


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

296


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

robtech said:


> 666 number of the beast


Have another guess mate, maximum it can be is 500


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

290


----------



## Dano0 (Apr 23, 2012)

362 is my guess


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

I think 374


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

26?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll say, 315....:thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

197


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

88:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Pot 220


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

178


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

462 :buffer:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Jubilee Pot # 60


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

163  maybe.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

434.....:thumb:


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

412


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I think #118
I <3 Autobrite Black magic


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to go for 500, the last pot


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm 121


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

369 i rekon


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

322


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

288??


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

number 301?


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

277 :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

196 :car:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

487:thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

What a generous chap

438


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

386, after the first ever PC I owned


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

382? Random guess.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

pot number 251


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

pot No 295


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

18.

Generous offer Mark.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pot no. 209 :thumb:


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

pot 250


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

dont know how many are on the market, but for some reason number 371 is jumping out at me.

So pot 371. Fingers crossed it me, as I love AB products and as of yet dont have this in my collection.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have not had a chance to look through all the guesses yet, so the right number may or may not have been guessed yet !

But if it has not been guessed yet, the guesses stop at 9pm and I will make the winner the person who has either guessed it first, or if nobody has guessed the right number it will go to the person with *the nearest guess without going over the correct number*


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> I have not had a chance to look through all the guesses yet, so the right number may or may not have been guessed yet !
> 
> But if it has not been guessed yet, the guesses stop at 9pm and I will make the winner the person who has either guessed it first, or if nobody has guessed the right number it will go to the person with *the nearest guess without going over the correct number*


Was just gonna ask this Mark, looks like you read my mind fella.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

My guess pot no 191. :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

16


Brian


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

I guess 207


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

137 :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Well it`s not number 8 because that`s mine... I`ll go with 29


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ratchet said:


> *dont know how many are on the marke*t, but for some reason number 371 is jumping out at me.
> 
> So pot 371. Fingers crossed it me, as I love AB products and as of yet dont have this in my collection.


500 in total mate


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

182..?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

#225 is my guess


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

179 :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

my guess is 163


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Without reading all the other pages - 201 :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

533 :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

millns84 said:


> 533 :thumb:


Only 500 made mate
Go for another guess


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

180 is my guess


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

178 is my guess


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

132 unless its been taken....

if so heres my back upguesses 

148
167


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Demetri said:


> Only 500 made mate
> Go for another guess


Whoops :lol:

438


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Pot 378?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, just 5 minutes left to get your guesses in !!!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

pot number 68


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

pot 178


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

Pot 194


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Pot 252?


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Pot 471


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

#381 :buffer:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

111


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

pot number 13


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Pot # 322


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Might be too late but ill have a go

289


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

its gone 9pm Mark


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Tick tock tick tock....


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

pot 499


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

any news


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, Sorry guys, my Internet stopped working !

Going through the posts now to see who has won. 

Give me 2 minutes


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

MarkSmith said:


> Ok, Sorry guys, my Internet stopped working !
> 
> Going through the posts now to see who has won.
> 
> Give me 2 minutes


Must have been trying to stop you giving even more stuff away :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

OK, WE HAVE A WINNER

Sadly, nobody guessed the exact number, but one person came so so close with his guess being just 1 number away - but sadly for him, his number was 1 number OVER the exact number and so did not win 

The number of my pot is NUMBER 300

Which means, with a guess of 297, DMH is the winner with his guess on page 4 of the thread 

WELL DONE MATE, PM ME YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL POST THE AUTOBRITE BLACK MAGIC OFF TO YOU TOMORROW


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ooooo i wasn't too far off haha, well done matey


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

The jammy sod! :lol: thats the second time.. Well done.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Ooooo i wasn't too far off haha, well done matey


 - i NOTICED YOUR GUESS OF 296, AND WE HAD A GUESS OF 295 AS WELL !

And we had a guess of 301 - so unlucky as it was one number over and therefore not the winning guess !


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Well done DMH and thanks Mark for the wee fun comp.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

MarkSmith said:


> - i NOTICED YOUR GUESS OF 296, AND WE HAD A GUESS OF 295 AS WELL !
> 
> And we had a guess of 301 - so unlucky as it was one number over and therefore not the winning guess !


Haha appreciate the opportunity though, thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

well done


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

well done DMH :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Well done. :thumb:

Ya Jammy git. :lol:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> OK, WE HAVE A WINNER
> 
> Sadly, nobody guessed the exact number, but one person came so so close with his guess being just 1 number away - but sadly for him, his number was 1 number OVER the exact number and so did not win
> 
> ...


Oh man , i was so close with 295 too .Well done mate . And nice gesture to Mark .


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> - i NOTICED YOUR GUESS OF 296, AND WE HAD A GUESS OF 295 AS WELL !
> 
> And we had a guess of 301 - so unlucky as it was one number over and therefore not the winning guess !


My guess of 295 was my birthday 29th may, if ida been born in september i would haver nailed it with 299 . :wall:


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Oops


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> OK, WE HAVE A WINNER
> 
> Sadly, nobody guessed the exact number, but one person came so so close with his guess being just 1 number away - but sadly for him, his number was 1 number OVER the exact number and so did not win
> 
> ...


Jeez DMH is winning everything this week it seams, dodo stuff to test , the Iron-X Comp and now this.....:lol:

Jammy so and so.... Didnt even get to enter this...:lol: although i did go see prometheus the midnight showing....:lol:

DMH send us a PM mate with this weeks winning Lotto Numbers Please????:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

you have pot 15


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ribvanrey said:


> you have pot 15


No he doesn't. Lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't even know I won :lol:

Thanks Mark for such a grea gesture :thumb:



james_death said:


> Jeez DMH is winning everything this week it seams, dodo stuff to test , the Iron-X Comp and now this.....:lol:
> 
> Jammy so and so.... Didnt even get to enter this...:lol: although i did go see prometheus the midnight showing....:lol:
> 
> DMH send us a PM mate with this weeks winning Lotto Numbers Please????:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


I know I'm on a roll .

Funny you mention the Lotto, after I saw I won this I said I'll be doing the Euro Millions tonight (I never do the Lotto/Euro Millions btw) :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> No he doesn't. Lol


:lol:


----------

